# Totally off the wall...



## duhast (Apr 9, 2013)

...but who else has ever spent enough time in the darkroom so that you could 'see' in the total darkness? I don't mean with safelights, I mean that you knew the place well enough so that you could visualize everything?


----------



## timor (Apr 10, 2013)

I am quite comfortable in my darkroom. Over the time you develop same sens of space and dynamics of own movement like people with no sight.


----------



## timor (Apr 11, 2013)

duhast said:


> ...but who else has ever spent enough time in the darkroom so that you could 'see' in the total darkness? I don't mean with safelights, I mean that you knew the place well enough so that you could visualize everything?


Now, as it looks like the thread is not interesting, what your conclusion Duhast ?


----------



## duhast (Apr 11, 2013)

timor said:


> duhast said:
> 
> 
> > ...but who else has ever spent enough time in the darkroom so that you could 'see' in the total darkness? I don't mean with safelights, I mean that you knew the place well enough so that you could visualize everything?
> ...



Dunno. Pick one.

1. My topic is totally off the wall and people think I'm nuts.

2. I've got more darkroom time than most here.

3. No one cares.

4. I'm completely full of crap.

Still, I think it is an interesting sensation when it happens.


----------



## runnah (Apr 11, 2013)

I can walk around my house in complete darkness using just the "force" to navigate.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 11, 2013)

It's actually an interesting topic.  One of my "pro" buddies told me that if I wanted to be good at this art, I should practice setting all the camera settings without looking at it, and knowing by feel where all the controls were located.  I've been practicing that, but I still get tripped up with things that require menus, partly because I'm not always consistent in pushing the little itty-bitty buttons.  This approach also puts a premium on resetting the camera after use to a base configuration. So the ability to function in a darkroom (without using visual cues) is quite analogous to working with a camera without looking at it.


----------



## timor (Apr 11, 2013)

duhast said:


> Dunno. Pick one.
> 
> 1. My topic is totally off the wall and people think I'm nuts.
> 
> ...


Picking #3, adding: no one want to care, darkroom it's a dreaded space where you on your own with the forces of physics and without the handicap of a computers.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 11, 2013)

Your eyes actually open up and get used to the darkness after around 20 mins (or so I been preached) and you will get adjusted to that level of light and vice versa. When you walk out into bright light. Your eyes don't change in the blink of an eye. Which is why sometimes everything is so bright. However, I only learned that in a Psychology class lol


----------



## timor (Apr 11, 2013)

pgriz said:


> I'm not always consistent in pushing the little itty-bitty buttons.


No kidding man. There is only one type of buttons to be handled in the dark or without looking. And this buttons are not on the camera.


----------



## duhast (Apr 11, 2013)

timor said:


> duhast said:
> 
> 
> > Dunno. Pick one.
> ...



It was in college where I discovered that at least as far as being a professional commercial photographer, I enjoyed being in the darkroom MUCH more that being behind the camera...


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 11, 2013)

412 Burgh said:


> Your eyes actually open up and get used to the darkness after around 20 mins (or so I been preached) and you will get adjusted to that level of light and vice versa.




Exactly. Knowing the room will factor into it, but you'd be amazed at how well you can see in the darkness given time to adjust.

If you really want to do an experiment on it, and see how well you REALLY know things, do it all completely blindfolded while in there, then report back.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 11, 2013)

duhast said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > duhast said:
> ...



Clearly, this thread is interesting, it just took a bit of time to get started.

I have spent enough time in the darkroom to experience what you mean, it's pretty cool. The drawback for me after many years has been that my eyes have trouble in bright light, though. Sunglasses are a must for me now, even on cloudy days.


----------



## snowbear (Apr 11, 2013)

runnah said:


> I can walk around my house in complete darkness using just the "force" to navigate.


I could do that except I have kitties, or UFOs (Under Foot Objects).


----------



## timor (Apr 11, 2013)

snowbear said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > I can walk around my house in complete darkness using just the "force" to navigate.
> ...



The beauty of the darkroom is: only you, project and the beer. Everybody else OUT !layball:


----------



## timor (Apr 11, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> after many years has been that my eyes have trouble in bright light, though. Sunglasses are a must for me now, even on cloudy days.


 Sorry to hear that.


----------



## duhast (Apr 12, 2013)

TATTRAT said:


> 412 Burgh said:
> 
> 
> > Your eyes actually open up and get used to the darkness after around 20 mins (or so I been preached) and you will get adjusted to that level of light and vice versa.
> ...



There better NOT be any light in a darkroom, or you are going to be really unhappy...


----------



## runnah (Apr 12, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> The drawback for me after many years has been that my eyes have trouble in bright light, though. Sunglasses are a must for me now, even on cloudy days.



Same here although for different reason. Even if I am outside on an overcast day my eyes water like crazy with out sunglasses.

The plus side is I have way above average color detection.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 13, 2013)

runnah said:


> BlackSheep said:
> 
> 
> > The drawback for me after many years has been that my eyes have trouble in bright light, though. Sunglasses are a must for me now, even on cloudy days.
> ...



And don't forget the other plus - sunglasses make us look way cool


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 13, 2013)

BlackSheep said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > BlackSheep said:
> ...



They do? 
I mean... Yes, yes they do!


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have never personally experienced this, but I have read about it on Flickr and APUG ... curious if any of you guys have.  So, here it is:  Peeling tape apparently produces light.

When peeling the tape off the end of a 120 roll, a number of people report seeing small flashes of light as the tape is coming off.  I assume this is why the area that was under the tape always appears to be exposed after you develop the film.

From what I have read, it actually does happen - I forget the term for it, but it is scientifically backed up.  (And the fact that the area under the tape shows signs of being exposed to light after developing seems to back it up even more.)


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah, I've seen that. It's from static electricity, as far as I know. 
When I worked in a big professional photo lab (as opposed to the little 1-hour labs I worked at before that), they had a serious humidity control system, it was there to minimize flying dust and also to reduce the chances of static electricity "flashes" with the negatives and also in the printing darkrooms.


----------



## timor (Apr 13, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> When peeling the tape off the end of a 120 roll,


I never peel it off, I tear off. Peeling, IMO, has a potential to go wrong and film might be damaged., and usually I use that end of the film to insert it into reel. It gives some measure of stiffness.


----------



## Josh66 (Apr 13, 2013)

timor said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > When peeling the tape off the end of a 120 roll,
> ...



I once ripped a little film off the end of the roll because the tape didn't want to come off.  It wasn't anywhere near the last frame, but I get what you mean about the potential for damage.

Depends on the film too, I guess.  The sticker that Fuji uses is a lot easier to peel off that the masking tape most other manufacturers use (usually).


----------



## duhast (Apr 13, 2013)

Never worked with 120 much, but yeah, I've seen that. Very dim and small, but it's there.


----------

